# Point and Shoot within ~7k



## varunparakh (May 5, 2012)

Hello TDF folks,

Looking to get a point and shoot for generic photography, basically photography for fun and interest is the reason, nothing professional or serious 

As of now, i have just Canon A3200 IS in my mind.

Its available for 6480 on EBAY. (Kinda funny, the listing just ended now  )

Looking for suggestions, i am a noob in photography and camera specs!

Will only opt for it, if i get a 10% coupon on ebay. Strict budget, will get it via 6 month EMI


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2012)

A3200 is the best in that budget, you can look at its similar model also which is newly launched i.e. A2300 which has the same price tag


----------



## varunparakh (May 6, 2012)

aroraanant said:


> A3200 is the best in that budget, you can look at its similar model also which is newly launched i.e. A2300 which has the same price tag



A2300 lacks an image stabilizer, i suppose it is a major point!! Not very sure, but for a noob, who tends to click shaky pictures, image stabilizer should help


----------



## nac (May 6, 2012)

In this budget A3200 IS is the best one. You can go ahead and buy it. As you said, IS is one of the important feature we need to look for.


----------



## aroraanant (May 6, 2012)

I didn't noticed that it doesn't have IS, so go for A3200


----------

